# Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc



## Franzl (23. Februar 2012)

*Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc*

Hi Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Adapter oder ähnlichem um  1 Monitor (DVI oder auch HDMI ) + 1 Maus (USB) + 1 Tasta ( PS2 ) an 2 verschiedenen Pc hin und her switchen zu können.

Sprich per Tastendruck oder so die erwähnten Geräte umschalten zu können, um nicht immer unter den Tisch klettern zu müssen und die sachen umzustecken

Ich würde gerne recherchieren nur habe ich keine Ahnung wonach ich suchen soll haha


----------



## XT1024 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc*

KVM-Switch nennt sich so etwas.

Der auf dem 2. Bild wäre etaws?


----------



## Franzl (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc*

ganz genau sowas such ich  jaaa danke 

 der 4 user 16 pc KVM scheint mir leicht überdimensioniert für meine bedürfnisse hahaha


----------



## fotoman (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc*

Nur als kleine Warnung:
die Teile können für Tastatur/Maus entweder zweimal PS2 oder zweimal USB, aber nicht kombiniert. Adapter für die Maus (USB->PS2) mögen noch funktionieren (falls sie physikalisch passen), Adapter, um eine PS2-Tastatur an USB zu betreiben machen in der Regel aber nur Probleme. Angefangen von verschluckten Zeichen, Doppelzeichen bis hin zu fehlenden Tasten (da der PS2->USB Umsetzungschips in diesen Adaptern oft nur für amerikanische Tastaturen ausgelegt ist und damit nur 101 von den 102 "deutschen" Tasten kann) kann alles vorkommen, muß aber natürlich nicht.

Ob so ein KWM nur SingleLink DVI kann (1920x1200 mit 60Hz), oder DualLink mag zwar von der Auslösung für dich egal sein. Wenn Du aber mal Deinen Monitor mit 3D betreiben möchtests (1920x1080 mit 120Hz), dann wird es plötzlich interessant. Oder natürlich, wenn Du einen großen Monitor (27" mit 2560x1440) umschalten möchtest. DualLink DVI KVMs sind sehr selten und entsprechend teuer (aber immer noch günstiger wie mit DisplayPort).

Ganz praktisch finde ich mittlerweile auch die gleichzeitige Umschaltung von Lautsprecher, falls Du das Signal nicht per HDMI weiter leitest. Es gibt auch KVMs, die 5.1-Ton (analog) umschalten können.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Adapter/"Umschalter" für 2 Pc*

wir haben sowas bei uns in der Firma jahre lang eingesetzt , doch Maus/Tasta = PS2 und VGA anschlüsse, glaub hab noch ca. 10 im lager liegen


----------

